# neue 01908 nummer



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

haben heute eine sms bekommen - neuer [] am Markt,
Nummer: 01908 05639
Absender +46707990001 (schwedische Absender)
bitte in ihre warnliste aufnehmen
Danke
Josef Rehfeld

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------

